# Camo



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Just thought I would start a discussion on camo.

I like Predator style camo vs say Realtree. For my eyes Realtree at distance turnes into a dark blob. It works the best in the store. But I dont have any faith in it. I have some old camo from the 70s that was alright because it wasnt dark.

Here is a link that talks about vision and how camo works.
http://www.bowhunting.net/sticks/how.html#tophow


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I also love the predator and ASAT camo. Much better concealment factor. I to agree the other stuff turns into a black blob. My only beef is how poorly predator camo holds up.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I love my ASAT as well I have thought about predator, but with the ASAT i've never had the need to try something else.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Another vote for Predator and though I haven't usedit I like the ASAT pattern. For rocky or brushy(brown/dry) conditions I like the Predator stuff in addition to Deception. My new favorite is the (old to them) MothWing from Sitka Gear. For multi day bivy I won't use cotton for anything; no matter the pattern.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

ASAT, Predator, and Sticks and Limbs. All fairly similar concepts and very effective. Never tried the Sticks and Limbs, might have to try it this year. http://www.sticksnlimbs.com/field.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I like M2D,Hardwood,I like the camo with the sage brush in it. I dont know the name. Im starting to like the lighter color camo.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Predator is my favorite pattern, but they only put it on generic low quality cotton gear. I hate them for that. Real Tree is what I wear because they use quality fabrics and patterns. Predator needs to pull their heads out...


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

idiot with a bow said:


> Predator needs to pull their heads out...


+1
It is available from some high end companies $$$ and Cabelas had it for a short time in Micro Fleece but apparently Predators license fee was too high. I also use the micro fleece in outfitter.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Most Realtree patterns are better suited for the woods back east than out west. I like the clothing I have in Max-1 for out in this area. I use a lot of Nat Gear also, it works well in most terrains. I'm a fan of Max-4 for duck hunting, unless I'm back in the timber down home, then I go with the Real tree type patterns.

I like to mix and mismatch patterns types in my clothes; I think it breaks up my outline better than wearing all the same pattern.

Being still is still the best camo of all.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Double post


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I like Kings


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Natural Gear for me. Blends in most terrain.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Seems I have a few shirts with a light gray sage looking patern. I think its called ghost something. 

I also have undershirts that have an aspen pattern on them. Though the white on it may give you away on the ground it seems to work well when in a tree stand.

The whole crew around here wears Sticks and Limbs. And has been very versitile. Good out in the open sage as well as the thick pines. But the only concerns are the newest batch we ordered had a bit of a blue tint to the gray.  Also the new fabric is diffrent than the canvas like fabric from earlier. Its softer and probably wont last as long. 

As with many small companies. The owner and inventor of Sticks and Limbs is easy to contact and costomer service is A-1.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> I like Kings


I'm partial to Kings too, although I do own and wear some Realtree...

sawsman


----------

